# هل يمكنك إنتاج ديزل حيوي ؟



## Future City (9 أكتوبر 2010)

ألسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,
الديزل الحيوي الذي يتكون من الزيوت الطبيعيه :16:

أتسائل هل يوجد أحد متخصص في الهندسه الكيميائية وقام بصنع ديزل حيوي ؟

العمليه ليست صعبه ولكنها تحتاج وقت ليوم إلى ثلاثه أيام لإنتاجه .

لكن الفكرة رائعه , أتمنى أحد يخبرني عن كيفيه الحصول على المواد اللازمه لإنتاجه .

وإذا كنت لاتعرف بخصوص الديزل الحيوي , فهناك الديزل النظيف وهي عمليه إزاله مادة الكبريت من الديزل الخام .

سؤالي هل منكم أحد قام أثناء دراسته أو بعدها بإنتاجه وقام بتشغيل محرك ديزل عن طريق هذا النوع من الوقود ؟ وهل الفرق ملحوظ في الأداء ونظافه المحرك .

وشكرا ً


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (9 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
تم تصنيع الديزل الحيوي عندنا وقد قمنا بفحص عينات منه وتجربتها على سيارات والنتيجة ممتازه ولكن التكلفة عالية في تصنيعه بسبب سعر الميثانول المذيب للزيوت النباتية والتي ايضا سعرها مرتفع 
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## عبدالكريم العوير (10 أكتوبر 2010)

انا صنعته في المنزل ... طريقته سهلة جدا ... يعتمد على اضافة البوتاسيم للزيت في درجة حرارة معينة 
ثم معادلته لأنه بكون قلوي 

ممكن التغلب على مشكلة السعر بإستخدام زيت مستخدم اصلا 

اعادة تكرير


----------



## Future City (10 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا ً لكم , أنا أشعر بأنها سهله لكني لا أستطيع الإقدام عليها خوفا ً من أن المواد اللازمه لاتباع تجاريا ً للأفراد .
وهي فقط لمراكز الأبحاث والمستشفيات .

ع العموم الديزل الحيوي مثل ماقلت يا أخي نبيل إن النتيجه ممتازة , هل كان تشغيل المحرك أصعب من الوقود الأساسي ؟ 

والصراحه ودي أقوم بإنتاج بعض من الديزل الحيوي لكني لا أعرف الطريقة بالضبط .

وبالمناسبه هل الديزل النظيف الذي هو عبارة عن ديزل عادي نقوم بفلترته من مادة الكبريت , يعتبر عمليه أصعب من الديزل الحيوي أم لا ؟


----------



## عبدالكريم العوير (10 أكتوبر 2010)

أخي الكريم 
أرجو ان تشاركني موضوعي هنا 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t224962.html

أحتاج رأي الجميع


----------



## عبدالكريم العوير (10 أكتوبر 2010)

شوف هذا الفيديو يشرح لك الطريقة 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TC9h78b2RM4


----------



## عبدالكريم العوير (10 أكتوبر 2010)

سأقوم بترجمة الفيديو ووضعه في موقع 

ان شاء الله


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (10 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
جزيل الشكر اخي عبد الكريم العويمر
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## مهندس المحبة (10 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا أخوتي الكرام على شرحكم المميز وبالتوفيق .......


----------



## عبود20 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

Run Your Diesel Vehicle on Biofuels: A Do-It-Yourself Manual 
by: Jon Starbuck, Gavin Harper 
en 

0071600434 9780071600439 9780071600446 

http://rapidshare.com/files/201960537/Run_Your_Diesel_Vehicle.rar
http://ifile.it/mzw63nt/RunYourDieselVehicle.pdf
http://mediafire.com/?uv8nfo6m4zegqc8
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Biodiesel Handbook 
by: Gerhard Knothe Jon Van Gerpen Jurgen Krahl 
en 

1893997790 9781893997790 

http://ifile.it/xotyuam/tPMpxA1gW.7z


archive password: ebooksclub.org


----------



## الباتل1 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

عبدالكريم العوير قال:


> سأقوم بترجمة الفيديو ووضعه في موقع
> 
> ان شاء الله


السلام عليكم 
اخي الكريم المؤمنين عند اقوالهم 
لاكن لعل المانع خير


----------



## safa aldin (1 مايو 2011)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراااااااااااااااااااااً


----------



## mhmd brakat (24 فبراير 2015)

انتاج الديزل الحيوي امر منتشر جدا هذه الايام وبالتحديد من الزيوت المستخدمة بنوعيها النباتي والمعدني والاكثر انتشار هو النباتي لانه رخيص ويضاف نسبة من ميثانيكس "ميثانول + بواتاسا كاوية" للزيت عند درجة حرارة 55 سليزيوس ولكن في عالمنا العربي يمكن انا نتعامل به دون تسخين ولكن باطالة الوقت
نحن نصنع البيوديزل ونصنع مصانع البيوديزل
وشكرا


----------



## بارىبارى (3 أبريل 2015)

Thanks you


----------

